Ask HN: How does UAE block encrypted calls like Watsapp and Telegram? - throw2bit
======
AlphaWeaver
This might be a better question on the StackExchange for Information Security
[0], they'll give you better and more in-depth explanations than what Hacker
News was designed for.

[0]:
[https://security.stackexchange.com/](https://security.stackexchange.com/)

------
schoen
Possibly related thread that I commented in last year:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12039133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12039133)

